# Massanutten to Skyline Drive?



## anne1125 (Mar 29, 2008)

If we take a day trip to Skyline Drive which park entrance do we use?  I've looked at different websites and it's confusing if you don't know the area.

Thanks for the advice.

Anne


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, I went to mapquest and we decided to go to Luray Caverns, then go to the Skyline Drive entrance at 3655 US Hwy 211, in Luray.  Then we'll go south to Rt. 33 and back to the resort.

Sound right?


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 29, 2008)

*Massanutten Resort - Shenandoah National Park - Skyline Drive*

*
Entrance Fees * 

March through November
*$15.00* per private, non-commercial vehicle 
Pass is valid for day of purchase & next 6 days

Take I-81 or Route 340 to Luray 211
to Skyline Drive where you can travel
South to RT 33 or North to Front Royal 

or 

Take Route 33 East to the NP Entrance 
Drive North on Skyline Drive to Luray exit
or continue up to Front Royal near I-66


The Skyline Drive runs 105 miles north and south along 
the crest of the Blue Ridge Mountains in Shenandoah NP
National Park & is the only public road through the park. 

*You can enter Shenandoah at four places: *

Front Royal near Rt. 66 and 340, 
Thornton Gap at *Rt. 211*, (closest exit to Luray Caverns)
Swift Run Gap at *Rt. 33*, (approx 15 miles from Massanutten)
and Rockfish Gap at Rt. 64 

also the northern entrance to the Blue Ridge Parkway. 

It takes about three hours to travel the 
entire length of the park on a clear day.

The maximum speed limit is 35 mph
There are 75 overlooks

*Enjoy*

Skyline Caverns - Front Royal, Virginia

Endless Caverns 

Cavern Route 340 South of Elkton 

Luray Caverns - Antique Car Museum
http://www.luraycaverns.com/

Shenadoah Caverns - Off I-81


----------



## wackymother (Mar 29, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Okay, I went to mapquest and we decided to go to Luray Caverns, then go to the Skyline Drive entrance at 3655 US Hwy 211, in Luray.  Then we'll go south to Rt. 33 and back to the resort.
> 
> Sound right?



I don't know, but I wanted to tell you that Luray Caverns was far and away our FAVORITE vacation activity ever. Total entertainment! All three kids, even the teenager, were totally into it. Don't forget the garden maze and the antique car museum. The carillon wasn't playing when we were there, darn it. Have fun!


----------



## CabinGirl (Mar 29, 2008)

You might also enjoy the Luray Zoo. www.LurayZoo.com.  

It's very close to the Caverns and has one of the largest collections of venomous snakes on the East Coast, a beautiful Tiger and other great wild animals along with a petting zoo. 

Here's a link to some information on the Skyline Drive and Shenandoah National Park:

http://www.nps.gov/shen/siteindex.htm

Here's info on fees for the park:

http://www.nps.gov/shen/planyourvisit/feesandreservations.htm

You might want to look at the Annual Passes. They cover a lot of different areas across the country. The Senior Pass ($10.00!!) looks like a fabulous deal for those over age 62. I may be reading this wrong, but I believe the Senior pass holder can bring along family members on the card... 

http://www.nps.gov/shen/planyourvisit/annual-passes.htm

Have a wonderful trip. Lots of trees and flowers are finally starting to bloom down here!!   

Sarah


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 29, 2008)

CabinGirl said:


> You might also enjoy the Luray Zoo. www.LurayZoo.com.
> It's very close to the Caverns and has one of the largest collections of venomous snakes on the East Coast, a beautiful Tiger and other great wild animals along with a petting zoo.
> Here's a link to some information on the Skyline Drive and Shenandoah National Park:
> http://www.nps.gov/shen/siteindex.htm
> ...



You are right about the annual senior pass (Golden Age pass) The pass is good for everyone in the vehicle, as are all of the passes - but maybe the senior has to be in driver's seat??


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great info.  We don't qualify for the senior discount yet and this will probably be our only "nature" vacation for this year (we're doing Orlando in Jan) so an annual pass wouldn't be necessary.

We're going at the end of June so I image the traffic will be pretty bad.  Oh well, that's life.

Anne


----------



## Kozman (Mar 31, 2008)

*Golden Age Pass*

As I recall, the Golden Pass owner only has to be in the car.  I'll be getting mine in 5 months.


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 1, 2008)

Kozman said:


> As I recall, the Golden Pass owner only has to be in the car.  I'll be getting mine in 5 months.




Yes, I do remember now - my mom just handed it to me the last time because I was driving.


----------

